# Wild weed plant!!!



## dopeman265 (Jul 27, 2008)

First off, I live in India and I hear marijuana plants grow wildly on the side of the streets around the area I live and one day, I found this wild weed plant near my house.  It looks a little bit too small to be a marijuana plant and doesn't have any hairs or any flowers and it is July, so I am thinking its not weed.  I can take a picture of it if someone can tell me for certain if it is or not, that would be great.  Its only about 2 feet tall and the leaves are very short.  Thanks.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah take some pics man and lets see what we can see.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 27, 2008)

lets see what you found


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw it in half darkness so I am not sure, but I did see some flowering, small tiny buds of white or yellow color.  I can't take a picture right now since it is night around my way, I wil take it tomorow.  could it be weed tho?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 27, 2008)

dopeman265 said:
			
		

> I saw it in half darkness so I am not sure, but I did see some flowering, small tiny buds of white or yellow color.  I can't take a picture right now since it is night around my way, I wil take it tomorow.  could it be weed tho?


need pics, could be anything a lot of plants make buds

could be or could not be, post the pics and we shall see


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

Why are you in India?
Why spell colour as color like Americans and yet spell to as too like English?


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 27, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why are you in India?
> Why spell colour as color like Americans and yet spell to as too like English?




Why does it matter why I am in India?  to is different than too... learn english yourself.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Dope

It means nothing, I was simply curious 

There is no need for attitude here, we are all friends and are here to help as well as learn, welcome to the forum 

Ask anything, you will find many here who will help with actual growing experience and not book read 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 27, 2008)

lol Hippy, reminds me of a test i took in grade school, spelled color the English way, colour, cause i remembered it from a book i had been reading instead of the "correct" way the teacher wanted it spelled.  I brought the book to school, showed her the word in print, and lo an behold, she changed the score on my test.  She also spent some time that day telling us how the English language is different over the world.
want to see some pics of that plant too.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 27, 2008)

its all good. it doesn't matter where you are. hippy see's everything. im sure he meant nothing of it.he's the funny guy here. heck im in the usa and suck at english. post some pics and we'll help the best we can.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 27, 2008)

one word,   al-U-min-E-um. not A-luminum


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 27, 2008)

no attitute... just a marijuana website which is illegal in my countryso when someone wants to know where I am and all, don't really feel like answering those, especially since I'm a newbie.  But yea, I studied in America and moved back to India, so I spell color the way I spell it 

and I will post pics tomorow... It is night time here in India


----------



## Tater (Jul 27, 2008)

Mmmmm curry, I miss living somewhere with good indian food.  Anyways, lets see some pics and check out what you found.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I went and took picture of the 'weed'..  and it doesn't look like weed at all, just the leaves... but then again the plant is too small and there are no buds or flowers.  So i guess its a no no.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like hemp my friend...
cut it down and make some rope with it


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 28, 2008)

Probably not much getting high off of it but you could try if it is still there come harvest time...


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

What should I do... It doesn't have any buds or anything... Just very tiny flowers... reddish color.  I am a total noob at this so when is harvest time??


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 28, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Probably not much getting high off of it but you could try if it is still there come harvest time...



Hemp wont get you high but it is smokable.....if you are bothered!


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hemp wont get you high but it is smokable.....if you are bothered!


 
Do i smoke the bud or the actual leaves?  haha i dont knowwwwww man.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 29, 2008)

I found a hemp plant and I don't know what to do about it.  I want to smoke it up or if it can produce some weed, I would want that haha but yea I'm a noobie so I don't know.  Someone said I can smoke the hemp, but how?? There is no bud, so I have to smoke the leaves?  dried up? HELP HAHA


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 29, 2008)

it is a wild hemp plant, not anyone elses.  It grows wildly around my area.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 29, 2008)

no buds? no good then.  too tall? no good too..  maybe helpful if you post a pic of it.  could be herm. or male the way you said  no buds  then no good I swears. haha check my other forum that i smoked male hash,  it was no good either  lmao


----------



## Abso (Jul 29, 2008)

Hemp is about as useless as smoking a male.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 29, 2008)

*
*

*You will not get high from Hemp..........*

Heres some info for you.....

*Hemp*

_Last Updated September 27, 2004_
  Hemp is the industrial grade "cousin" of marijuana, used for paper, fiber, food and fuel. Both hemp and marijuana come from the plant species Cannabis sativa L., but hemp is bred for fiber or other uses, and it contains almost none of the psychoactive ingredient (THC) that makes users "high."
  Hemp has a long and distinguished history of use to mankind. Hemp rope and canvas sails once outfitted the world's sailing ships, and Conestoga wagons were covered in hemp. Hemp seeds, rich in omega fatty acids, have been used in traditional foods for centuries and are still sold as birdseed in the U.S. Shelled hemp seed and oil are increasingly used in natural food products, such as corn chips, nutrition bars, hummus, nondairy milks, breads and cereals. In the last few years, the hemp foods industry has grown from less than $1 million a year to over $5 million in retail sales. Paper made from the strong hemp fiber is used in many of the world's currencies. The U.S.D.A. has determined that, acre for acre, hemp can produce four times as much paper as trees.
  Hemp fiber and sterilized or processed hemp seeds can be imported legally into the U.S. (please see DEA Hemp Ban for information on the now-defunct ban on foods containing hemp), but hemp farming was effectively made illegal here with the Marijuana Tax Act of 1937, which imposed a prohibitively high tax on cannabis cultivation. Hemp was grown again in this country during World War II under the U.S.D.A.'s "Hemp for Victory" program. Currently, three states have passed laws allowing hemp cultivation.
  Hemp offers many environmental advantages compared with other natural resources. Unlike trees, it is an annually renewable resource, and it doesn't require pesticides and herbicides like cotton does. The cellulose in hemp and other crops could be used to replace petrochemicals in plastics and fuels.
  In the past several years, a hemp industry has re-emerged, with hundreds of companies worldwide offering thousands of hemp products. China, Australia, England, France, Spain, Hungary, Romania and Canada are among the countries growing, using and exporting hemp. The U.S. is the only major industrialized nation to prohibit the growing of industrial hemp.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 29, 2008)

yea i would wright this one off man:shocked: ... but no worries my friend..:hubba: 

treat youself to a few precious seeds and be a part of the magic that comes with raising a nice garden of greens:grinch: :farm: eace:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2008)

The pix on the left is Hemp and the Pix on right is the real thing with THC..
I want to be a Hemp Farmer and got the room for it 1 acre is big enough..


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok so I want to plant... and I want to plant outside... How can I go about doing this?  I don't have any seeds since I am here in India...  Also, it is the end of July, so do I have to wait until next year?  I asked around over here for ganja and people said that it goes for about 25 rupees per gram.... which is about 60 cents.  I couldn't get a hold of any of the good stuff, so no seeds either.  How do i get seeds?  I want to plant about 2 - 3 plants!


----------



## 4herbs (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like a sativa plant so I suggest you wait some more and see what happens!How long are days in you part of the world???


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

What are the laws there? You might want to check th em out before you grow. I would hate to see ya locked up for life. Be safe.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 29, 2008)

I will grow in a small town where it is legal to grow your own weed.  

Days are around 6am - 8pm... so a lot of sun light i guess.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nirvana has great prices for beans


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't have them shipped to me, I live in someone else's house, can't have them find out about the seeds, even though I won't be planting here.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

dopeman265 said:
			
		

> I can't have them shipped to me, I live in someone else's house, can't have them find out about the seeds, even though I won't be planting here.


 

I guess you'll have to look around & see if anyone can get you beans.. Maybe someone else has a better ideal buddie.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 29, 2008)

shoot well if you cant order any beans, and you have no hook up there on dank, its gunna be a task trying to put a grow together, especially a stealth one.

wish i could help but i wouldnt know where to start

GL


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know what to do... will nirvana send those beans to me here in India??


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 30, 2008)

Ask around more for the cheap weed which may have some seeds if grown commercially.  Not that $.60 a gram isn't cheap..


----------



## andy52 (Jul 30, 2008)

think so,just order them and see.you will probably get them.we order them in the USA.just taking a chance when doing so.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok so i decided to order them, now when should I order them, meaning when should I plant them?? Next harvest season right... march...?


----------

